# Nass RAW - 2010-07-30



## WoodCore (Jul 30, 2010)

Met up with Bvibert around 5:30 at Lamson's Corner and promptly headed out into the woods for an exploratory ride on some new trails that we've never pedaled before. Started out on some familiar trails: Jug a Lug>Scoville Twisties>Pelican>Knee and then ventured into the unknown.....

We easily found the entrance to the "Edge of Seventeen" trail and rode the first part without out issue. None the less the further we ventured into this abyss the more my head began to spin! Switchbacks, lollipops, crossing trail and more technical features than I could digest. Ended up bailing before we reached the end and bushwacked back down to Hinman's. Once we hit the Himan trail it was a smooth pedal back down to the cars for a cold beer! Ended up with 8.5 miles and a nice 1800 feet of climbing. 

Definitely gotta get back up to this area for another ride as there's a mind boggling amount of technical bliss to roll, just have to figure out the correct way to do so! Pretty sure we rode most of the loops but thinking that for the most part we rolled them in the wrong direction tonight, Dooh!! Oh well live, learn and pedal on!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2010)

Interesting ride tonight for sure.  I'd like to go in there with someone who knows where they're going, because I know I sure as hell was confused.  There was more stuff to play on in there than perhaps all of the rest of Nass combined.


----------



## rueler (Jul 31, 2010)

There are a couple lollipop loops off of the main route on The Edge of Seventeen. Next time you are up there when you get to an intersection, pay close attention to the trees before the turns...on the right hand side, just before the intersections, we made natural trail blazes on the trees that dictate which way to turn...once you turn the correct way, the trail will loop back onto itself before continuing on...that trail is definitely a one way only trail due to the never ending supply of rollers...you will know FOR SURE if you are going the wrong way. 

Did you guys ride "Moby Dick" spine line??


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 31, 2010)

rueler said:


> There are a couple lollipop loops off of the main route on The Edge of Seventeen. Next time you are up there when you get to an intersection, pay close attention to the trees before the turns...on the right hand side, just before the intersections, we made natural trail blazes on the trees that dictate which way to turn...once you turn the correct way, the trail will loop back onto itself before continuing on...that trail is definitely a one way only trail due to the never ending supply of rollers...you will know FOR SURE if you are going the wrong way.
> 
> Did you guys ride "Moby Dick" spine line??



Thanks for the tip Rueler! We definitely rode a bunch of the loops backwards regardless had a ton of fun checking it out!  Not sure we made it all the way to "Moby Dick" but maybe we did.......anyway we never made it to Freedom Brook and ended up popping onto the Hinman about a 1/4 mile south of the Bridges.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 31, 2010)

This trail sounds sweet!

Once my FS is back in service I will head down to check this trail out. Would love to get down and check it out this week but all I have is the SS and from the sound of it the climb up to this trail may be too much for me with only one gear.


----------



## rueler (Aug 1, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Thanks for the tip Rueler! We definitely rode a bunch of the loops backwards regardless had a ton of fun checking it out!  Not sure we made it all the way to "Moby Dick" but maybe we did.......anyway we never made it to Freedom Brook and ended up popping onto the Hinman about a 1/4 mile south of the Bridges.



You didn't quite get to Moby if you ended up on Hinman where you did. It's a pretty long stretch of trail, isn't it??


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 1, 2010)

rueler said:


> You didn't quite get to Moby if you ended up on Hinman where you did. It's a pretty long stretch of trail, isn't it??



Yeah! Lot's of trail up there for sure.....his best work by far. IMHO it adds the one element that was kinda missing from the Burlington woods......place is complete now!

We actually pedaled quite aways further north from where we decided to start bushwacking down to Hinman.


----------

